# Spinartist Presentation



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

The Sky guy incognito! First project of the day Norfolk Island Pine lamp shade.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 16, 2017)

More pics please. Enjoy your day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Fun time for all, 2 cameras back and forth on the work, live on 8' screen! Not a bad seat in the house!!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Semi finished lamp shade... No sanding here in the Lions club to hold down the dust. Finished up just in time for lunch, included in registration fee.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Afternoon session... Turning a lidded camphor box.



 

Roughed out to go to kiln.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Moving in to dried piece, demonstration on burl and turquoise inlay, dressing up the inside of the box.

Again no sanding in the Lions Club so he can't finish the piece.



 

 



Moving on to laminated mini bowl turning for the last hour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Moving in to dried piece, demonstration on burl and turquoise inlay, dressing up the inside of the box.
> 
> Again no sanding in the Lions Club so he can't finish the piece.
> 
> ...



Rocky, Is that actual turquoise or that In-lace stuff? Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Made it through day, wrapped up his laminated mini bowl turning cleaned up, and fixing to head home..,. 

Quick shot of spray lacquer to make the colors pop.






Few previous pieces Lee had on display...



 

 

 



Then while helping Lee pack he handed me two of his custom built and ground mini scrapers to play with when I get home. And, I got the leftover donuts!! Couldn't ask for a better day!!






Great bunch of guys down here in Beverly Hills, hats off to them for allowing me to join them for the day!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Rocky, Is that actual turquoise or that In-lace stuff? Tony



Not real turquoise, Lee said it's too hard on his tools. Craft supply goodies $8-$10 an ounce, not quite so hard on tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Made it through day, wrapped up his laminated mini bowl turning cleaned up, and fixing to head home..,.
> 
> Quick shot of spray lacquer to make the colors pop.
> 
> ...



Very cool stuff guys!! Thats awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Asked Marc to move all this to it's own home, since I wound up with way more than I intended in the "How's Your Day Been" thread. Then if anyone has questions for Lee, they can ask and we won't have interruptions in the thread, because God forbid a thread be led astray around here!

Gotta commend Lee on his presentation in Beverly Hills, it was hands down the best presentation on turning wood I've ever seen. 
It's the only presentation on turning wood I've ever seen, but it was a fun time anyhow! 

Any of you Florida guys get a chance to go watch Lee do a show, by all means take the time and do it. I had intended doing one of his presentations previously, but something came up and I couldn't make that one. Drove 120 miles to see this one, and glad I did. His presentation was interesting and entertaining, offered a LOT of good info. Don't know how long some of those old farts down there have been turning, but all of them said they had learned something today. And, there was a lot of humor interjected to keep things lively as well. 

While Lee tackled 3 projects in the day's presentation, and did teach us all a great deal about how to approach each of those projects, the day was an in depth study on proper techniques in turning. Not necessarily which tool you should use for which job, (_he didn't pack a skew y'all_), but more about how this tool works in this application and how this one works in the same application, how there are similarities and differences in each and thus certain functions dictate they be used in similar but at the same time different ways to accomplish the same jobs. 

Hell, aside from You Tube and TV, I've never watched anyone on a lathe, besides myself, so up to this point I've just been kinda pretending to act like I know anything about what I'm doing. Was interesting to see someone do things I do, because they work, who understands why they work better than other ways and can explain that so that I understand it better. 

Great job Lee!! I had a blast!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2017)

Very cool Rock, thanks for posting it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Asked Marc to move all this to it's own home, since I wound up with way more than I intended in the "How's Your Day Been" thread. Then if anyone has questions for Lee, they can ask and we won't have interruptions in the thread, because God forbid a thread be led astray around here!
> 
> Gotta commend Lee on his presentation in Beverly Hills, it was hands down the best presentation on turning wood I've ever seen.
> It's the only presentation on turning wood I've ever seen, but it was a fun time anyhow!
> ...


[email protected] for posting. You need to get out of town more often. I have a couple of Lee's turnings on display with my other treasures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a few small ones here as well Curt.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2017)

I got to meet Lee when he came up to Virginia. Super guy and very knowledgeable. He doesn't mind helping and teaching someone like me that has just gotten started. Would love to get together again someday and any of y'all.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2017)

Very cool! Wish I could have been there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like a fine day of turning lessons and having some fun.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I had a great time sharing my wealth of woodturning knowledge & it was good to see Rocky again!!
I'll post photos of the finished lamp shade & box. 
& Rocky, I did bring a skew. Just didn't get it out!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I never saw it!!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2017)

TimR said:


> Sounds like a fine day of turning lessons and having some fun.



It really was Tim. While I may not have watched any wood turning presentations before, I have watched a lot of presentations and done a lot of classes in my day. Lee did a great job of explaining things, the camera crew did a respectable job of keeping goodies on the screen so all could see, and the sound system was great. Although Lee's ears weren't big enough to keep the mic on his head, his dust mask cured that problem and tied it down, so all was well there. Only had to yell at the camera man to move the camera a few times, he was busy watching and learning too, and got a bit to focused on what Lee was doing and not watching the screen. Commended him on a job well done at the end of the day; he said he was simply to engrossed with what Lee was doing, and forgot all about the camera a few times. 

Everyone was interested, throughout the day, Lee kept the presentation moving along pretty good, kept it light and entertaining; everyone was focused on the presentation, no chatter in the back of the room at all. Wasn't really anyone sitting in the back of the room, pretty much everyone was front 2 rows, trying to get the best seats in the house. Glad I got there early!! Had we not run out of time and had to clean up, I honestly believe most of us would have sat there several more hours. Had ample help cleaning up, and loading the lathe, I helped Lee pack up his goodies and get them to the car. We were cleaned up, loaded up, and out of the hall in short order. Really was an impressive presentation all the way around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Made it through day, wrapped up his laminated mini bowl turning cleaned up, and fixing to head home..,.
> 
> Quick shot of spray lacquer to make the colors pop.
> 
> ...



In the 3rd pic, how is that hollowed out? Or is it just a hole drilled in it?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh no... it is not just a hole drilled! It is in fact hollowed out! 

As for how... with a little bitty hollowing tool!! 

You wouldn't believe me if I told you what all he had in that toolbox he brung!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2017)

@Spinartist 
Lee, can you show a pic of the tool you used for that one?


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> @Spinartist
> Lee, can you show a pic of the tool you used for that one?




I made an offset hollowing scraper from an Allen wrench. I'll take picts.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Don't forget the dental pick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> @Spinartist
> Lee, can you show a pic of the tool you used for that one?



Mini woodturning hollowing tool made from Allen wrenches. I use them on small hollow vessels 1" to 4" in diameter.

I've made them using 1/8" Allen wrench & larger, up to 5/16" size.
I also use dental office teeth cleaning picks for extra small miniature hollowing.
Palm handled one is sharpened on both side to undercut rims on vases & for hollowing. I use extra long Allen's so I have plenty of reach.
Cut off the short side of Allen on grinder corner so no more than 1/2" remains or it'll torque to much while using it.
Grind a "flat" on top with Allen curving left, then round it on grinder to look like a round nose scraper!





The underside of the shaft must be ground flat or it'll dig into your tool rest. (Shiny area)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Acadian (Jun 10, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Semi finished lamp shade... No sanding here in the Lions club to hold down the dust. Finished up just in time for lunch, included in registration fee.
> 
> View attachment 138389 View attachment 138390 View attachment 138391


Wow! (for the lampshade, the lunch was just OK)


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 10, 2019)

That lampshade is amazing. I have to start turning hollow stuff!!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 11, 2019)

If you search for lampshades, Lee has several pictured on the forum.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2019)

And just to make everyone jealous the lidded box with the turquoise inlay is proudly displayed in my collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 22, 2019)

Great demo, lots of stuff made. The lampshade is something I've been wanting to try but never have. Maybe a smaller like that is possible? Thanks for sharing this, it was great.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

